# Soluto Boot and System optimizer



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://lifehacker.com/5561303/solut...peed-upsystem--your-boot-fix-system-slowdowns

http://www.soluto.com/Download/

enjoy!

.


----------

